# Exhaust manifold



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey all, i've been trying to find an answer to this question but so far no luck.

I'm trying to replace an exhaust manifold on a 2011 2.5L and use a manifold from a 2006. Are there any variances in bolt patterns/flanges or anything at all between the years that would prevent from perfect fitment?

My understanding is that "one-size-fits-all" as far as the exhaust manifold is concerned but I would like some more information.

thanks in advance!!!:beer:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

But why?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not trying to be an ass... but to get it straight:

you want to replace your stock exhaust manifold for yet another "equal" manifold?

whats the logic there?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ thats what I dont get. LOL


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

hey guys, i knew that this was going to cause a lot of confusion and many questions to come up. All I am concerned with is that the flange is the same along with the bolt pattern. Let me worry about why I need to know this LOL:beer:

Anyone know the answer?:heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes.


yes as in they all have identical fitment, correct?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

07K-253-031-H from 06 to 11 up to 04.07.2011

so if your car is after that production date then you have

07K-253-031-M

Not sure if or what the actual difference is, but there different part #'s.. hope that helps


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

timmiller05 said:


> 07K-253-031-H from 06 to 11 up to 04.07.2011
> 
> so if your car is after that production date then you have
> 
> ...


i'm sure i can find these parts online and compare. thank you for that. It does help tremendously.

It seems that there would be no difference considering it's the same part number for 5 years straight haha


may I also ask where you got this information from?
thank you again, that answered my question  :beer::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes the flanges are the same, as well as the bolt patterns.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

2ptslo said:


> i'm sure i can find these parts online and compare. thank you for that. It does help tremendously.
> 
> It seems that there would be no difference considering it's the same part number for 5 years straight haha
> 
> ...


It's my job :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And the part numbers should not be the same. Some had a port for the sai, and some didn't. There should be different part numbers, but the flange and bolt pattern is the same throughout.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

can you please answer why?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

The 2011 and newer 2.5 engine have header tubes. The earlier ones have an open manifold design.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's not exactly correct...they all have runners.but the encased tubing is also open inside there. The o2 sensor reads the exhaust from one of the areas in the "chamber" essentially its a tubed manifold that has a chamber that surrounds the tubing. Its actually a pretty cool design


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

P.s. I have a factory 08 manifold if you want it


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Then, to follow up, could this fit the newt 2012 2.5L on my SE?

*OBX Header*


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Then, to follow up, could this fit the newt 2012 2.5L on my SE?
> 
> *OBX Header*


Does the link you shared include the testpipe?

$250 for all thats pictured?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Then, to follow up, could this fit the newt 2012 2.5L on my SE?
> 
> *OBX Header*


That looks like the old OBX header. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-EXHAUST...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1a6cc5c6&vxp=mtr

Is the one you want and you would either have to make your own test pipe or find someone selling their Eurojet test pipe.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> Does the link you shared include the testpipe?
> 
> $250 for all thats pictured?


dont do it.

if you are going to get obx, at least get the ej copy


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> dont do it.
> 
> if you are going to get obx, at least get the ej copy


Mind referring me in the right direction?

Much appreciated!

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no need to send the PM, i'm always around. 

http://www.obxracingsports.com/products.php?pk=1829


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> no need to send the PM, i'm always around.
> 
> http://www.obxracingsports.com/products.php?pk=1829


Thank you very much! Your car is gorgeous, btw... I always creep your thread and *boner* everytime I troll the latest pix.

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Thank you very much! Your car is gorgeous, btw... I always creep your thread and *boner* everytime I troll the latest pix.
> 
> :thumbup:


thanks!  
a lot if coming on the engine bay!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure the manifold will bolt on, but you won't have to deal with the sai set up. Any manifold will work for you, but you might need to accommodate 3 o2 sensors.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> That looks like the old OBX header.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-EXHAUST...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a1a6cc5c6&vxp=mtr
> 
> Is the one you want and you would either have to make your own test pipe or find someone selling their Eurojet test pipe.


yeah, this works 100% btw


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I have no problem making my own test pipe. Thanks for the heads up on the old vs new design. Are you guys able to run no cat with the O2 spacer and not have a cel? Or is that something that can be cleared with a vagcom?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> I have no problem making my own test pipe. Thanks for the heads up on the old vs new design. Are you guys able to run no cat with the O2 spacer and not have a cel? Or is that something that can be cleared with a vagcom?


I have a UM tune and I never threw a CEL. An 18mm x 1.5 bolt fits perfect in the 3rd 02 bung. Can be found in the drain plug section of Advanced Auto/Autozone


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> I have a UM tune and I never threw a CEL. An 18mm x 1.5 bolt fits perfect in the 3rd 02 bung. Can be found in the drain plug section of Advanced Auto/Autozone


so you have no cat and just deleted your post cat o2 sensor?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> so you have no cat and just deleted your post cat o2 sensor?


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am running c2 stage 2 turbo file with my test pipe and had zero cel's related to o2. I have 3 o2 sensors and haven't had issue. The spacers or"j"tubes work great


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

SimpleStaple said:


> Then, to follow up, could this fit the newt 2012 2.5L on my SE?
> 
> *OBX Header*


that downpipe is only 2.25" and the header design seems odd to me as opposed to the updated version. Is there really going to be a DRASTIC difference in the old vs the new design? I mean are we looking at a 2 HP difference in the end?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

2ptslo said:


> that downpipe is only 2.25" and the header design seems odd to me as opposed to the updated version. Is there really going to be a DRASTIC difference in the old vs the new design? I mean are we looking at a 2 HP difference in the end?


I think it was more of a quality issue....correct me if im wrong though


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

They had all sorts of problems with the original versions.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

The main benefit is not necessarily '+HP or +TQ', but rather headers are more about changing the power band. 

Generally, a header is normally a 5-10 HP gain.


----------

